# Results For Race #4 Ohio State HO Racing Series



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Race 4 is in the books and a big thanks go out to Dave "Crash" Craddock for being a great host. The track was in great shape and was super fast fast fast. To check the results, go to http://www.ohioho.com/10Race4.html

For more information about the Ohio State HO Racing Series, check http://www.ohioho.com/OhioHOPRA.html


----------

